# taking sides - airbed vs sleeping mat



## ceepeebee (13 Aug 2012)

Hi, we're going off to France as a family next week, and we co-sleep with our youngest - we have a double airbed which is just a little small for the three of us, so I need either an airbed or a sleeping mat for me - I never sleep well on spongy airbeds - will I get a better night sleep on something like an Alpkit Dirtbag or Dozer? I know the mat will be better for bike-based adventures......


----------



## snorri (13 Aug 2012)

I had always found a few mm of foam sleeping mat to provide adequate comfort, but suspected the heat insulating capability was limited, ie I sometimes felt cold.. For my tour this summer I used an Exped Synmat UL7S which provided equal comfort with greatly improved heat insulation. The down side of the airbed is purchase price and the time taken to inflate, deflate and return it to its storage sack, although it takes up less space in its sack than a rolled up sleeping mat.
Your choice.


----------



## rikki (15 Aug 2012)

Airbeds are very cold to sleep on. 
You will need some insulation between the airbed and the ground, and probably some [extra] between you and the airmattress.


----------



## Berties (15 Aug 2012)

10cm self inflating mat, we have camped for years have had beds and mats and air beds , and now the self inflateing mats they are great,


----------



## slowmotion (15 Aug 2012)

I've got a 10 mm self-inflating mat that I chose for backpacking so I went for the lightest I could find. Surprisingly comfortable. If you are prepared to carry more weight, try a 25mm or 35mm one. They are cheaper than the thinner/lighter ones.
http://www.cotswoldoutdoor.com/inde.../products.detail/code/83120058/id_colour/1823


----------



## yello (15 Aug 2012)

I've used a Thermarest inflatable for many years and feel no need to replace or upgrade. Well pleased with it. Though I have to admit that on my most recent jaunt, I used two for extra comfort!


----------



## samid (15 Aug 2012)

Another vote for Thermarest, even the thinnest ones are quite comfortable IMHO.


----------



## CopperBrompton (15 Aug 2012)

When I camped a lot, I used a Thermarest - comfy and decent thermal insulation.


----------



## seashaker (16 Aug 2012)

I have got a couple of Alpkit self inflators. Have a small one which is 2.5cm thick and a full size which is about 3cm thick I believe. The quality of both are fantastic. I could not get on with the roll up foam mats and these are great. Would opt for something a little thicker if buying another one, the Dirtbag looks good value and the 5cm will be fine. one thing I will say, the mats are fairly chunky when rolled up so unless you get a smaller one imo it would not be suitable for bike touring. In the car no problemo!


----------



## bigjim (16 Aug 2012)

I found a thermarest heavy and cold.


----------



## ceepeebee (17 Aug 2012)

thanks for all your input folks, I've gone for an Alpkit Dirtbag in the end - everything I've had from them has been very decent and the price is definitely right. What we'll do is start on the double airbed, but, as usually happens, my back starts complaining I'll give the dirtbag a go. It's primarily for sub24s on the bike but it needs a good test... Fortunately the weather looks to be cracking so the heat aspect shouldn't be an issue this time around [touches wood]


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Aug 2012)

I can give you a definitive answer. That is unusual for me because I usually do not know much about a lot. Over the last 40+ years I have tried every airbed, foam mat, sleeping mat. The whole works. I have had 4 thermarests which were quite good.

I now have a Synmat UL 7 and there is no doubt at all it is the best sleeping surface I have ever had. It has fibres inside it that warm up when you lay on it and it keeps you warm. It is light and small, perfect for cycle touring and it is simple to inflate and deflate.

I have tried them all and this is the best by far.

Sorry I was too late in letting you know but we have been camping in Germany. Lots of lovely nights sleep.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ovZQr8XujQ


Steve


----------



## Tiberius Baltar (17 Aug 2012)

I use this; http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gelert-X-Tr...UTF8&colid=U7MNI41BL84Z&coliid=I350PG33TLHBT8

on top of a roll mat. The roll mat insulates me and the air bed gives extra comfort at little weight cost.


----------



## jay clock (22 Aug 2012)

Horses for courses. Only you can tell. The people above who say a 10mm Thermarest is fine, mean it is fine for them. I used one for a 3 week tour and camped less and less due to discomfort. I now have an Exped Downmat and LOVE it. If you are lard arse who sleeps on his side, it will make all the difference!


----------



## jay clock (29 Aug 2012)

I have just invested (word used loosely) in a Synmat UL 7 to replace my Downmat 7. Initial impressions are excellent and most specifically lighter. However it will not be as warm. Now selling the Downmat - PM me if interested. Will place ad in classified


----------



## Trail Child (29 Aug 2012)

jay clock said:


> Horses for courses. Only you can tell. The people above who say a 10mm Thermarest is fine, mean it is fine for them. I used one for a 3 week tour and camped less and less due to discomfort. I now have an Exped Downmat and LOVE it. If you are lard arse who sleeps on his side, it will make all the difference!


Totally agree. Didn't sleep a wink on a Thermarest (also a side sleeper but not a lard arse LOL). The dogs now sleep on the Thermarest.


----------

